# لماذا نفقد الصبر بسرعة مع أحد الأبناء؟ - دكتور بنجامين سبوك



## ROWIS (21 يوليو 2014)

*لماذا نفقد الصبر بسرعة مع أحد الأبناء؟ 






**[نعم، أنت أحياناً تكره أحد أبنائك كراهية مؤقتة]*
*[نعم، أنت تتصيَّد له أي فهوة في الكلام أو السلوك لتنزل عليه غضبك وسخطتك]*
*[نعم، أنت تشعر بالذنب لنفاد صبرك الدائم مع ابن معين من أبنائك]*​*
لا تنزعج.. إليك التفاصيل التي تنقذك من الغرق في دوامة الإحساس بالذنب.

كتبت لي السيدة "ف" رسالة تقول فيها:
[حتى اريح عقلي وحتى لا أكون أماً غير طبيعية فلقد حاولت أن أتصل بأكثر من أسرة كثيرة الأبناء لأعرف هل مشكلة أسرتي موجودة في مثل هذه الأسر أم لا؟.. واكتشفت أن المشكلة التي نعاني منها أنا وزوجي موجودة في معظم الأسر الكثيرة الأبناء. واعترف عدد من الآباء والأمهات بخجل شديد بأن هناك أبناً من أبنائهم، وغالباً ما يكون الثالث أو الرابع ونادراً ما يكون الأول أو الأخير، هذا الابن لا يشعرون نحوه بذلك الحنان التلقائي الذي يشعرون به نحو بقية الأبناء، وكل الآباء والأمهات الذي قالوا ذلك انجبوا عدداً كبيراً من الأبناء بناء على رغبتهم وهكذا عرفت أن الطفل الذي لا يشعرون نحوه بالحنان التلقائي لم يأت رغم أنفهم..
ونحن أنجبنا ستة أبناء كلهم في صحة جيدة، ويتمتعون بجاذبية رائعة.. لكن هناك لحظات في عمر الطفل يصبح فيها عبأً ثقيلاً على الأبوين ونحن نعشر بالضيق نحو ابننا الثاني منذ أن كان عمره سنة واحدة واستمر هذا الاحساس بالضيق حتى الآن..
هناك لحظات نشعر فيها أنا وأبوه أن كل كلمة ينطقها أو كل حركة من حركاته إنما هي استفزاز لنا.. ولذلك فمن الطبيعي ألا يشعر هذا الابن بالطمأنينة التي يشعر بها بقية اخوته.. وأنا وأبوه نعرف أن هذا خطأ ونحاول بأقصى طاقتنا أن لا تكون علاقتنا به على هذا النحو. وأحب أن أُعرفك بأن الأسر التي تبادلت معها الرأي في هذه المشكلة لم تفدني أي منها بأي سبب واضح لهذا الشعور بنفاد الصبر دائماً مع ابن معين، ولابد أن تعرف أنك ستُسّعد كثيراً من الآباء والأمهات عندما تتناول هذا الأمر بالتوضيح والتفسير.]

انتهى خطاب السيدة "ف" واعترف لها بأنها استطاعت أن تعبر عن أحاسيس الذنب التي يعاني منها الآباء والأمهات في مثل هذه الحالة. وأنا أختلف معها في اعتقادها في أن الوالدين ينفد صبرهما مع أي أبن إلا الابن الأول. ليس ذلك صحيحاً. كما أنه ليس من الصحيح أن هذا "الصبر النافد" يصيب الآباء والأمهات في الأسر الكثيرة العدد فقط فهو يصيب أيضاً الآباء أصحاب الأسر الصغيرة العدد. وليست عندي إحصائيات. ولكن من خبرتي الشخصية، أعرف أنها صفة شائعة في الأسر، كبر عدد أطفالها أم صغر..

وأحب أن أقرر هنا أنني لا أعرف طرقاً سهلة للتغلب على مثل هذا "الصبر النافد" وكل ما استطيعه هو أن أنبه إلى عدد قليل من التفسيرات التي توصل إليها العلماء في مجال توجيه الأطفال.

مثال ذلك..
هناك أم تظل مغتبطة وسعيدة بأحد الأبناء الذي يذكرها بأخيها الكبير الذي تعتز به ولكنها تمتلئ بالغيظ لأقل هفوة من ابن آخر يشبه في شكله وسلوكه أخاها الذي ولد عندما كان عمرها عامين وكان ميلاده انذاراً لها بعدم الأمان لأنه حصل على كل اهتمام أبيها وأمها وملأ نفسها غيرة لمدة طويلة، ذلك لأنه نزعها من عرش اهتمام الأب والأم. فإذا اعترفت هذه السيدة لنفسها بذلك فإنها تستطيع أن تقلل من حجم مشاكلها مع طفلها الذي يشبه أخاها الأصغر..

لكن إذا كانت مشاعر هذه الأم، المشاعر المسببة للضيق مدفونة في أعماقها لأنها اضطرت إلى ذلك في طفولتها فإن هذه المشاعر تتسرب إلى الظهور الآن على مسرح علاقتها بابنها وتسبب قدراً مزعجاً من التوتر بينها وبين هذا الابن الذي يشبه أخاها الأصغر.
ولنفترض أن هذه المرأة كانت في طفولتها قد شعرت بالخجل والعار بسبب كراهيتها لأخيها المولود حديثاً وكان سبب شعورها بالخجل الشديد والعار هو أن والديها استنكرا كراهيتها لهذا الأخ المولود كما انها اكتشفت أنها تكره هذا الأخ وتحبه في آن معاً.
وبين الحب والكراهية يولد الصراع وتعيش الطفلة الاحساس بالذنب وتهرب من هذا الصراع بأن تكبته تماماً ولا تعبر عنه أبداً.. وعندما كبرت هذه الطفلة وانجبت ابناً يشبه هذا الأخ.. فإن الكراهية الممتزجة بالحب تطل برأسها ويطل أيضاً الاحساس القديس بالذنب وتصبح علاقتها بابنها علاقة نفاد صبر دائم..

قد تكون هذه الفكرة غير مقنعة لعدد من الأمهات ولكني أقول أنها مقنعة لي عملياً، إذ على مثل هذا النوع من الأمهات أن تراقب نفسها جيداً أثناء لحظة ضيقها من تصرف ابنها الذي ينفد صبرها معه بسرعة.. إنها ستكتشف أن تصرفاتها لحظة الضيق هي نوع من تصرفاتها القديمة التي كانت تتمناها عندما كانت تضيق بأخيها الصغير حين كان عمرها عامين..

والآباء.. أيضاً.
الآباء يتساوون مع الأمهات في ذلك، فالوالد قد يقع فريسة للتوتر المزعج ونفاد الصبر من أحد الأبناء فيحاول دائماً أن يعتني بهذا الطفل يضيق به ويكره تصرفاته ويلومه لأقل خطأ أو حتى بدون سبب ويفشل الأب في محاولاته. إنه يجد نفسه مرغماً على الضيق بابنه هذا دون سبب. ويعاني الآباء الإحساس بالذنب وهذا يزيد حالة الابن والأب تعقيداً.

ومثل هذه الحالات هي التي تجعلني كطبيب أنصح الأمهات والآباء بأن يتركوا الفرصة للابن الأكبر لكي يعبر عن غيرته من الوليد الجديد.. على أن لا يسمح له بأن يسيء التصرف مع هذا الأخ.. يجب أن لا نجعل الطفل يشعر مطلقاً بالعار العميق من غيرته.. ولابد أن نخفف هذه الغيرة تدريجياً بأن نقول للابن الأكبر "نحن نعرف أن هذا الأخ المولود يسبب لك الضيق أحياناً، ولكن عليك أن تعرف أنه صغير لا يفهم تماماً ماذا تريد".
أو أن نقول له "نحن نعلم أنك تتمنى أن يعود هذا الطفل من حيث جاء".
إن مثل هذه الكلمات تجعل الطفل الكبير يشعر أنه "مفهوم" من والديه ويملك "حبهما" ويتمتع بالإحساس وبالأمن. وبأن هذا الوليد القادم ليس لصاً استولى على قلب الأب أو قلب الأم. ومن شأن ذلك أن يحمي الطفل أيضاً من الإحساس بأنه شرير ويؤكد له أن أحاسيسه طبيعية للغاية.

ان نفاد الصبر الدائم من بعض صفات أحد الأبناء يمكن أن نبحث عن جذورها في أعماقنا نحن الآباء والأمهات. لأن هذه الصفات التي تسبب لنا الضيق قد تكون إحدى الصفات الموجودة فينا أو صفة قديمة موجودة فينا وتضايقنا أيضاً.
مثال على ذلك، وهو مثل عادي ومنتشر.. الأب الذي كان في طفولته جباناً، واستطاع أن يتخلص من هذه الصفة عندما كبر، إلا أن ذاكرته مازالت تعي بشكل واضح مشاعر العار والخجل والتعاسة التي كان يسببها له هذا الجبن. مثل هذا الأب الذي تألم من هذه التجربة المريرة وعانى منها وانتصر عليها تعود له المشكلة مرة أخرى لو لاحظ أية بادرة خجل أو خوف في سلوك ابنه. أنه يعتبر أن هذا الابن سيكون جباناً. وقد يظن البعض أن هذا الأب قادر على أن يعالج هذه المسألة مع ابنه وأن يساعد ابنه على التخلص من الجبن أو التردد أو الخجل أو الخوف، لكن هذا الأب في الواقع قد يساعد في زيادة المشكلة بالنسبة للابن، على الرغم من محاولاته التي يبذلها لمساعدة الابن..

قد نسأل لماذا؟ لقد مر الأب بمثل هذه المشكلة وانتصر عليها، فلماذا لا يساعد ابنه على الانتصار عليها..
ما دمنا نريد أن نجيب عن هذا السؤال فإن علينا أن نتتبع سلوك الأب الفعلي أمام هذه المشكلة.
أن ما يصدم الأب الذي كان جباناً وهو طفل هو ظهور هذه الصفة في ابنه، مما يجعله عصبياًَ فاقد الصبر، سريع الغضب مما يدفع الطفل إلى العناد بدلاً من فهم الموقف الذي يعاني منه الأب نفسه وبدلاً من التعاون مع الأب لحل هذه المشكلة. والسبب الثاني الذي قد لا يعيه الأب نفسه هو أم "جبنه القديم" قد أصبح الآن حذراً وشكاً وتردداً، ومحاولة دائمة لإخفاء العيب القديم وذلك يؤثر في الطفل بطريقة لا شعورية لأن الابن يضع أمامه في السنوات الأولى مثلاً أعلى هو الأب. لذلك فإن الابن يكتسب بمنتهى البساطة تلك الصفة التي كان الأب لا يحلم أبداً أن تكون موجودة في ابنه. هذا المثل للأب الذي كان "جباناً" في الصغر.

وبنفس الأسلوب نستطيع أن ننظر إلى الأب الذي خاض كفاحاً طويلاً أثناء الطفولة لينتصر على إحساسه بالأنانية أو ليهزم عناده مع أسرته ومع الآخرين أو يمنع نفسه من العدوان على الآخرين. أو ليمتنع عن الكذب الذي كان يتصف به ووقع بسببه في كثير من المشاكل.. هذا الأب سيتصرف مع ابنه بنفس الأسلوب الذي يتصرف به الأب الذي كان "جباناً" في طفولته. وهكذا نجد أن الصفة القديمة التي كان يكرهها الأب في نفسه أثناء الطفولة عندما تظهر في الابن فإن الاضطراب يسود العلاقة بين الأب والابن.
ولكن الحالة تبلغ درجة من السوء لا حد لها لو كان الأب قد نسيَّ تماماً المشكلة التي كان يعاني منها في طفولته وظهرت في ابنه.

إننا أحياناً كما نعرف ننسى المشاكل القديمة المؤلمة.. لكن هناك مخزن لها في العقل البشري اسمه "اللاشعور". هناك يمكن أن تستريح هذه المشكلة إلى أن يأتي الوقت الذي تظهر فيه أعراض المشكلة دون أن تظهر المشكلة نفسها، وعندما يحدث أن ينسى الأب مشكلة مريرة عانى منها في طفولته واكتشفها تظهر في ابنه لا يعرف لماذا يضيق بوجود هذه الصفة في ابنه.. إنها صفة لا يعرف الأب انها تسللت إلى الابن منه شخصياً.
وطبعاً عندما تكون ذاكرة الأب غير قادرة على وعي تلك الصفة التي كانت فيه ويكرهها، وأصبحت هذه الصفة موجودة في الابن، يكون ذلك الأب أشد نقداً لابنه وأقل صبراً وتأنياً معه. يحدث كل ذلك دون أن يفهم لماذا..

وحتى نشير إلى عدد آخر من الأسباب التي تعرقل سعادتنا بأبنائنا وسرورنا بهم وتسبب لنا نفاد الصبر دائماً من أحدهم، حتى نشير إلى ذلك لا بد أن نعود إلى خطاب السيدة "ف" الذي نشرت تفاصيله في مقدمة حديثي عن نفاد الصبر الدائم مع أحد الأبناء. انها تقول أن السبب في حدوث نفاد الصبر هو الأسرة الكبيرة العدد وثبت أن ذلك غير صحيح.. وتقول انها خلال حديثها مع الأسر الكثيرة العدد لاحظت أن الآباء والأمهات كانوا يريدون انجاب عدد كبير من الأطفال. لذلك فليس من المعقول أن نعتبر أن الضيق بأحد الأبناء ليس ناجماً عن أن هذا الابن جاء رغن أنف أبيه وأمه.
لكن السيدة "ف" تخطئ أيضاً في ذلك. فليس كل ما نطلبه في الحياة نحققه ونحن راضون عنه أو أننا لا نفكر دائماً في إجراء بعض "التعديلات البسيطة" في أمنياتنا.. اننا نبدأ دائماً، ونحن نختار الأحلام التي نحققها، "بالأهم" ثم "بالمهم". وقد نستغني عن "المهم" في سبيل تحقيق "الأهم. ولكننا نشعر بعد ذلك بقليل من الندم.

ومن المؤكد اننا نسعى إلى تحقيق أهدافنا من حيث دوام الصحة وسعادة العيش، لكن بعد ذلك هناك الكثير من أهدافنا ورغباتنا يمكن أن نناقشها ونعرف كيف نختار من بينها ما يمكن أن نصل غليه أو نسعى إلى تحقيقه..
أنا اذن أوافق السيدة "ف" على أن معظم الآباء والأمهات أصحاب الأسر الكبيرة أنجبوا بإرادتهم هذا العدد الكبير من الأطفال ولكن أريد أن أسأل:
-هل لو منحوا الفرصة بمعجزة سحرية أن يعودوا مرة أخرى إلى سنوات اختيار أهداف الحياة، هل سيختارون انجاب هذا العدد من الأطفال؟
قد تكون الإجابة نعم، لكن من المؤكد أن هناك لحظات من الأسف والندم تمر لهؤلاء الآباء والأمهات، وخصوصاً الأمهات. ان الأم تعرف متاعب الحمل والولادة، تسعة شهور من الألم ثم ليلة طويلة من الوجع العنيف هي ليلة الولادة ثم متاعب السنوات الأولى من حياة الطفل التي تتطلب رعاية وعناية خاصة من الأم. فكيف تكون الحال عندما يتبين أن هذا الطفل مخيب للآمل بأي وجه من الوجوه، أو حين تقابل الأسرة ظروفاً مرهقة وصعبة لأي سبب من الأسباب. وغالباً ما تمر كل أسرة بسنة أو أكثر لا تكون فيها أحوال حياتها كما نتمنى. فإذا كانت هناك متاعب مفاجئة من أي جهة مثل عمل الأب، أو موت قريب عزيز من أقارب الأم أو الأب، أو مرض أحد أفراد الأسرة، أو نشوب خلافات بين الأب والأم، أو عدم انسجامهما، عند ذلك لابد أ، تقل الفرحة وتتقلص السعادة التي يستقبل بها الوالدان ميلاد طفل جديد.

ونحن نعلم أن الواقع لا يستجيب أحياناً لتنفيذ رغباتنا أو تحقيقها. أن قلوبنا تتمنى وتحلم، ولكن الواقع في بعض الأحيان يختلف. قد يحلم الأب أو الأم بمجيء الطفل ولداً أو بنتاً، قد نحلم بأن يكون الطفل جميلاً فاتناً أو تلميذاً موهوباً يصبح في المستقبل عالماً له مكانة أو لاعباً رياضياً أو بطلاً.. ونحن نعرف أننا في أعماقنا نخفي صورة سرية لما نفضل أن يكون عليه الطفل. ومهما حلونا أن نكون معقولين ومنطقيين فإن هناك توقعاً ما، نتمناه نحن الآباء والأمهات. وقد يختلف هذا التوقع من إنسان لآخر، إلا انه موجود، ونتمنى أن يتحقق حلمنا وأن يأتي الطفل مطابقاً للصورة السرية التي نحتفظ بها له في أعماقنا..

وعندما يجيء الأطفال إلى الحياة فالصفة الغالبة عليهم هي الحاجة إلى حنان الوالدين، لكن هذا لا يمنع الطفل الوليد من أن يعرض نفسه للتعاسة هو وأسرته نتيجة اعتماده علياً على الأسرة في تحقيق مطالبه. كما أن هنا آلام الخروج إلى الحياة التي ق تكون مزعجة لأي سبب صحي المغص مثلاً. لكن هذه التعاسة ما تلبث أن تزول، لأن الأسرة تتعود على متاعب الطفل. والطفل يجد في معظم الأحيان ما يطلب من الرعاية والعناية..

وعندما يمر عام.. يبدأ الأب والأم في ملاحظة أن الطفل يحاول أن يعبر عن استقلاله. وقد يأخذ هذا الإعلان شكل العناد وعدم التعاون مع الوالدين بما يسبب الضيق للأب أو للأم. وبينما ان الأطفال ليسوا كلهم نسخة متكررة، بل تختلف شخصية كل منهم عن الآخر فإن الأب والأم لا يستطيعان التكيف بسرعة طبقاً لهذا الاختلاف بين شخصيات أطفالهم. ولكن عندما يكون الطفل كالأصبح المجروح لسبب ما من حيث وجود اعوجاج في شخصيته فلا يمكن أن نشعر أن هذا الطفل الذي كنا نتمناه. صحيح أن معظم البدايات الخاطئة يستطيع الآباء تصحيحها بعد فترة قصيرة، لأن معظم الآباء يتعلمون كيف تستمتعون بهذا الغريب الذي دق باب حياتهم فجأة، لكن هناك بعض الآباء الذين لا يستطيعون التكيف مع هذا الضعيف رغم محاولتهم الجادة للوصول إلى ذلك. وبعض الآباء يتعلمون بالتدريج كيف يتعاملون مع الطفل صاحب المشاكل الكثيرة، لكنهم إذا كانوا من النوع المفرط في الحساسية فإنهم يواصلون توبيخ أنفسهم لعدم قدرتهم على تحمل متاعب الطفل منذ البداية.

لقد أوضحت عدداً من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى إحساس بعض الآباء بعدم القدرة على الاستمتاع والاغتباط بطفل من أطفالهم بقدر ما يفعلون مع بقية اخوته.. ويقف دائماً الإحساس بالذنب وراء معظم الأسباب التي تزيد من متاعب الآباء. ويظهر هذا الإحساس بالذنب عندما يسمح الآباء للطفل بأن يسلك السلوك الذي لا يمكن أن يسمحوا به لولا وجود هذا الإحساس بالذنب مثل عدم الإصغاء إلى الكلام، وعدم التعاون، وأحياناً الوقاحة. وهناك سببان لذلك على الأقل، أولهما أن الآباء يشعرون أن من حق الطفل أن يعاقبهم قليلاً. والسبب الثاني: ان الأبرياء لا شعورياً يرحبون بسوء السلوك الواضح لأنهم يجدون فيه سبباً يبرر عدم قدرتهم على الاغتباط بهذا الطفل، وعندما يشعر الطفل انه افلت بخطئه من العقاب فإنه يتنمى أن يعاقبه أحد وعندما لا يحدث ذلك فإن الطفل يتمادى في سوء السلوك لكي يشد انتباه من حوله إلى ضرورة عقابه.. ولقد تأكد لدينا في هذا الزمن الذي نعيشه أن الطفل المدلل أكثر من اللازم من ولاديه، أو الطفل الذي يتسامح معه أبوه وأمه جداً.. هذا الطفل يستمر في استفزاز والديه وكأنه يقول في يأس:
-إلى أي حد من السلوك السيء يمكن أن أصل حتى توقفاني عند حدي وتجعلاني أسلك السلوك المهذب..؟
وطبعاً لابد أن ينفجر أحد الوالدين بالغضب في نهاية الأمر.. بما يجعل الطفل يرضخ ويعود إلى السلوك المهذب. ان الوالد الواثق من حبه لابنه يجب أن يعاقب هذا الابن من وقت لآخر عندما يفعل ما يستحق العقاب لأن الأب والابن يشعران أن العقاب قد جاء في ميعاده الصحيح ويظل سلوك الطفل جيداً لمدة طويلة..

ولكن الوالد الذي يعاني من الشعور الدائم بالذنب وانه غير جدير بدوره كأب ورب لأسرة فإن الإحساس بالذنب يهاجم هذا الأب بعد أن يعاقب ابنه. ان الإحساس بالذنب يصبح أحياناً كموج جارف يهز أعماق الأب ويظهر ذلك في صور مختلفة.. فالأب الذي لا يثق بنفسه قد يسمح لابنه بأن يرد بالكلام أو الفعل على عقابه له. وأحياناً أخرى قد يصرف النظر عن عقاب الابن أو قد يتظاهر بأنه لا يرى الطفل لو عاد إلى الخروج عن قواعد السلوك.

الأب الذي يعاني من الإحساس بالذنب يبنه الطفل بصوت لا اقناع فيه. لذلك لا يسمح الابن لنفسه بالرضوخ إلى أوامر الأب.

الأب الذي يظل متوتراً عدة ساعات ويساوره الإحساس بالخجل من نفسه يصبح أحياناً كالطفل المخطئ فيتصرف بصورة تستفز الابن فيرد الابن على معاقبة الأب بنفس المستوى، أي أن الابن يتصرف كأن والده هو الذي يستحق العقاب..

في مثل هذه الحالات، فإن هناك رسالة من إحساس الأب يستقبلها الابن.. رسالة تقول: إن الأب خجول من عقابه لابنه، وغير واثق من أن الابن أخطأ وغير متأكد نه يستحق دوره كأب.. ويرد الابن على هذه الرسالة من الأحداث التي تشبه الدوامة التي لا تنتهي. ونحن كآباء نقع في هذه الدوامة أحياناً، عندما نتخيل اننا عاقبنا الطفل بلا سبب أو لسبب تافه. لكن معظمنا كآباء يمكنهم أن يعودوا إلى الاعتدال والتوازن قبل أن تظل علاقتنا بأحد الأبناء هي علاقة الإحساس الدائم بالذنب فنظل محاصرين في هذه الدوامة. ومرة أخرى على أن أتذكر خطاب السيدة "ف" التي لم تقل لي أية أسباب تجعلها هي وزوجها يخطئان في الأسلوب الذي يعالجان به مشكلة الطفل غير المفضل لديهما. وإني لأشعر من رسالة السيدة "ف" انها وزوجها يحبان ابناءهما إلى درجة كبيرة.

ولعل هناك سبباً معقولاً جعل الوالدين يعتقدان أن أحد أطفالهما صعب المراس لا يمكن التفاهم معه، ولأن السيدة "ف" في تلك الدوامة التي شرحتها منذ قليل.. وهذا واضح جداً في كلمتها التي تقول فيه "ان كل كلمة ينطقها هذا الطفل تضايقنا وان كل سلوك يسلكه يجعل أعصابنا متوترة". وطبعاً لا يمكن ان يصبح الطفل شرساً أو كريهاً إلى هذا الدرجة من تلقاء نفسه. لابد أن يكون قد تعلم تماماً كيف يثير أعصاب أمه وأبيه وكيف يجعلهما يضيقان به إلى أقصى درجة. ولابد أنه عرف بإحساسه أيضاً انهما يشعران بالذنب ولا يستطيع أحدهما أن يوقفه عند حد معين.

عندما تصل عيناك أيها القارئ إلى هذه الكلمات فلا تظن أنك عثرت أخيراً على وسيلة حاسمة لتربية ابنك الذي يستفزك وتضيق به صدراً فقد تظن أن الحل هو أن تقسو على ذلك الابن، وان تستمر في معاملته بجفاء لكي تضح أحداً لهذا الاستفزاز المستمر.

ولكن القسوة قد تكون سبباً في ان يستمر الطفل في عناده وأن يتمادى فيه، والمعاملة بجفاء قد تجعل الطفل يصر على أن يكون مستفزاً بصورة أكبر. وإذا أردت أن تعرف الحل الأكيد، فهو يتخلص نظيراً في هذه الكلمات "لابد أن تصر أنت وزوجتك أو أنت وزوجك على أن يسلك الابن السلوك السليم أولاً بطريقة "ودودة وحازمة".. ولتتخيل أن الابن حصان صغير نعلمه السباق، ومن ثم يجب أن يكون زمامه في أيدينا دون توتر.. حتى لا نصبح في حالة من الضيق النفسي والعصبي الدائم..

إن كلمة "الود الحازم" صعبة التطبيق كما يعلم كل أب وكل أم.. وخصوصاً لوجود تاريخ سابق من التوتر بين الأب وبين الابن الذي يثير الضيق..

هناك حقيقة يجب أن يعملها كل أب وكل أم.. أن الأب والأم عندما يتفقان على سياسة "الود الحازم" مع الأبناء فإنه من البداية سيحدث الصدام بينهما وبين الابن المشاكس. وإذا أصر الوالدان على تثبيت سياسة "الود الحازم" كدستور دائم للعلاقة بينهما وبين الابن المشاكس فإن الطفل يعلم أنه لا فائدة في مقاومة هذه السياسة، ويصبح سعيداً بهذا الأسلوب الجديد الذي يأخذ فيه حقه من الود وينال العقاب المناسب عندما يخطئ.

عندئذ يشعر الآباء ان إحساسهم بالذنب تجاه هذا الابن قد زال، وحينئذ يشعران بالسعادة. فبدلاً من أن تشدهم دوامة كراهية الابن وإحساسهم بالذنب إلى القاع، بدلاً من ذلك تصبح هناك علاقة بناءة تنمو بينهم وبين الابن..

أما إذا استعصى ذلك على الأبوين فلا بد من استشارة أحد الأخصائيين النفسيين ليضع إطاراً لعلاج مشاكل أسرة هذا الابن الذي تضيق به.

من كتاب [ حديث إلى الأمهات.. مشاكل الباء في تربية الأبناء ] لـ دكتور بنجامين سبوك، صـ 17-28
*​


----------

